# Stuff and Things > Sports >  At least 769 vaxxed athletes dropped on the field 2022

## Kodiak

*Report: At Least 769 Recently Vaxxed Athletes Collapsed Last Year During Competition*


One of the underlying stories of 2022 is the enormous number of professional athletes  primarily men with an average age of 23  collapsing during competition.

Though many of these instances have been documented in singular reports. Mainstream media outlets appear reluctant to link this unprecedented surge in collapses to the Covid-19 jab. Or to even bother asking follow up questions as to why or how this is happening.

This is especially suspicious considering the majority of these collapsing instances involved recently vaccinated and or boosted athletes. 

Report: At Least 769 Recently Vaxxed Athletes Collapsed Last Year During Competition - Big League Politics

----------

Brat (01-03-2023),Camp (01-03-2023),Common (01-03-2023),Jen (01-05-2023),Lone Gunman (01-03-2023),Quark (01-03-2023),ruthless terrier (01-03-2023),teeceetx (01-03-2023),WarriorRob (01-03-2023)

----------


## Lone Gunman

purely coincidental.

*'medical experts mystified'*

----------

Brat (01-03-2023),Camp (01-03-2023),Kodiak (01-03-2023),Mr. Claws (01-03-2023),Quark (01-03-2023),ruthless terrier (01-03-2023),teeceetx (01-03-2023),WarriorRob (01-03-2023)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> purely coincidental.
> 
> *'medical experts mystified'*


Oh, they KNOW... they just value their paychecks more than the truth.

----------

Brat (01-03-2023),Kodiak (01-03-2023),Lone Gunman (01-03-2023),Quark (01-03-2023),teeceetx (01-03-2023),WarriorRob (01-03-2023)

----------


## Old Tex

They fell over because our country is racist & it's all Trumps fault.

----------

Brat (01-03-2023),Camp (01-03-2023),ruthless terrier (01-03-2023),WarriorRob (01-03-2023)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (01-03-2023),Camp (01-03-2023),Mr. Claws (01-03-2023),Quark (01-03-2023),teeceetx (01-03-2023),WarriorRob (01-03-2023)

----------


## Dubler9

Look OJ your glove, shrunken by blood saturation, does not fit you -- it could never be you that killed the girl.  NOT GUILTY.

----------


## ruthless terrier

> They fell over because our country is racist & it's all Trumps fault.


*orange man bad .. now he is killing people*  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (01-03-2023),Quark (01-03-2023),WarriorRob (01-03-2023)

----------


## WarriorRob

:Thinking:  :Geez:

----------


## Abbey

> *Report: At Least 769 Recently Vaxxed Athletes Collapsed Last Year During Competition*
> 
> 
> One of the underlying stories of 2022 is the enormous number of professional athletes – primarily men with an average age of 23 – collapsing during competition.
> 
> Though many of these instances have been documented in singular reports. Mainstream media outlets appear reluctant to link this unprecedented surge in collapses to the Covid-19 jab. Or to even bother asking follow up questions as to why or how this is happening.
> 
> This is especially suspicious considering the majority of these collapsing instances involved recently vaccinated and or boosted athletes. 
> 
> Report: At Least 769 Recently Vaxxed Athletes Collapsed Last Year During Competition - Big League Politics



 But, it's not the vaxx.......uh huh.....

----------


## Neo

Without going into detailed medical history verification the OPs  link is hearsay…. Conjecture….. rubbish.

----------


## Neo

Romans 13:1-4

 Let every soul be subject to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and the authorities that exist are appointed by God. 2 Therefore whoever resists the authority resists the ordinance of God, and those who resist will [a]bring judgment on themselves. 3 For rulers are not a terror to good works, but to evil. Do you want to be unafraid of the authority? Do what is good, and you will have praise from the same. 4 For he is God’s minister to you for good. But if you do evil, be afraid; for he does not bear the sword in vain; for he is God’s minister, an avenger to _execute_wrath on him who practices evil.

----------


## El Guapo

> Without going into detailed medical history verification the OPs  link is hearsay. Conjecture.. rubbish.


Take it easy there, geez. You don't want to get over excited...bad for your blood pressure and...well...you know.  :Smiley20:

----------

FNguy (01-05-2023)

----------


## Kodiak

> Without going into detailed medical history verification the OPs  link is hearsay. Conjecture.. rubbish.


Umm...... if you haven't been paying attention, for the past couple of years young athletes have been dropping on the field many more times than normal since the vax came out.   There have been plenty of articles about it.   Of course it's just coincidence, right?

----------


## Jen

> *Report: At Least 769 Recently Vaxxed Athletes Collapsed Last Year During Competition*
> 
> 
> One of the underlying stories of 2022 is the enormous number of professional athletes  primarily men with an average age of 23  collapsing during competition.
> 
> Though many of these instances have been documented in singular reports. Mainstream media outlets appear reluctant to link this unprecedented surge in collapses to the Covid-19 jab. Or to even bother asking follow up questions as to why or how this is happening.
> 
> This is especially suspicious considering the majority of these collapsing instances involved recently vaccinated and or boosted athletes. 
> 
> Report: At Least 769 Recently Vaxxed Athletes Collapsed Last Year During Competition - Big League Politics


No questions are allowed.

----------


## El Guapo



----------

